

Soviet-era erotic alphabet book from 1931 - v4us
http://thecharnelhouse.org/2013/03/31/soviet-era-erotic-alphabet-book-from-1931-советская-эротическая-азбук/

======
agrostis
One curious thing about the alphabet is that it includes the letters І, Ѣ, Ѳ,
Ѵ which had been phased out of the Russian alphabet following the orthography
reform of 1918 and were afterwards regarded as a vestige of the “old regime”.

